# my wf



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is 2 pics first is shadow my wf i,m looking for a mate for him so he will be able to mate in the background is bopper the male pied that is the plucker that is retired from mating i,m not going to sell him he will live his life out as a pet and a friend in the second pic is cinny and snow ball they paired up and within 12 hours they were mating and are working on the nestbox as well


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow! that Snowball is a fast mover! From this pair (unless Snowball carries hidden genes) you should get Lutino girls and Gray boys split to Lutino, Cinnamon and Pearl.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thats what i figured out to and i just found out not all lutinos have red eyes


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

allen said:


> thats what i figured out to and i just found out not all lutinos have red eyes



I don't think it would be considered a "lutino" I looked it up and came up with 

Yellow - Dark Eyed Lutino - I'm gathering its similar to the Dark Eyed Clears in Budgies (they're either all white with dark eyes, or All yellow with dark eyes) 

Here's the page I got it from 

http://www.singing-wings-aviary.com/cockatielsallabout.htm

if you scroll down right under the map it shows different mutations, and it says Yellow (dark eye Lutino) but the pic is black and white or at least it looks like it to me


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a male Lutino that only appears to have red eyes in pictures. The same with my 2 Cinnamon Whiteface pied hens. It doesn't hold true however with my regular Cinnamon Whiteface hens. I'm not sure why the eyes would be effected by the pied gene but they do both have white heads so maybe it's the lack of melanin in that area!?!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

sweetrsue said:


> I have a male Lutino that only appears to have red eyes in pictures. The same with my 2 Cinnamon Whiteface pied hens. It doesn't hold true however with my regular Cinnamon Whiteface hens. I'm not sure why the eyes would be effected by the pied gene but they do both have white heads so maybe it's the lack of melanin in that area!?!


I've never known a cinnamon of any mutation to have red eyes All mine (and all the ones i've seen) have dark eyes


----------



## Carrie~Anne (Apr 19, 2008)

All Lutinos have red eyes. If the Lutino doesn't have red eyes, then it isn't a Lutino, it is a Clear Pied. The term 'dark eyed Lutino' is, in my opinion, an incorrect usage of the term Lutino. 

Keep in mind that with Lutinos and Clear Pieds, there is virtually no way to tell the difference between the two mutations unless you know the bird's parents, breed the bird, or seen the bird as a baby. As adults, most Lutinos have eyes that appear black.

When it comes to illuminating the bird's eye, you have to be careful because if you shine the light on the eye the wrong way, you can get a 'false red'. This happens when the light bounces off the retinal blood vessels. This is the red eye affect that you see sometimes see in photographs.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Pretty 'tiels. My favorite is Bopper.  (plus I really like the name LOL)


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

bopper was the one who plucked the chicks


----------



## Cockatielmom08 (Sep 26, 2008)

Shadow is so handsome. I love his colors. I also like Boppers, but Shadow is my favorite. I hope you find a nice mate for him. Cinny and Snowball make a cute couple. I hope they have adorable babies. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

shadow looks very.....mature?? he has a wise face...like he knows more than any of us do!!! im sure the right mate will come along for him...birds have a habit of doing that....just turning up and being perfect!!! cinny and snowball are beautiful together......they both have great taste!!! haha


----------

